# Lay count poll (NO ESCORTS)



## Deleted member 2607 (Feb 29, 2020)

I am interested in learning the true lay counts of looksmaxers. Absolutely no escorts, prostitutes, or any form of direct exchange payment for sex allowed in the count. Also, if you are low inhib rapecel, do not include non consensual sex acts.

Lay is strictly defined as P in V (aka the only form of ioi that means anything) so 3rd base doesnt count. 

Also, if you could, please write a comment with your age, laycount, self described psl rating, and height.

These polls I've been making are for data collection purposes and soon I might make a thread with interesting conclusions I've made from the aggregate knowledge of looksmax user base

Age- 19
Laycount- ~14
Self described psl- 5
Height- 5'11


----------



## RemoveNormalfags (Feb 29, 2020)

Does my hand count?


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 29, 2020)

Age - 23 
Lay count - 14 
PSL - 3.5 
Height - 6’3


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 29, 2020)

Normie tier but i feel age plays a big factor in this


----------



## Demonstrator (Feb 29, 2020)

Age 18
Lay count 0
PSL 6.8
Height 6'2


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Feb 29, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Normie tier but i feel age plays a big factor in this


That's true. That's why I want people to type stats


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 29, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> Age 18
> Lay count 0
> PSL 6.8
> Height 6'2


Ur not psl 6.8 and 6'2 and virgin at the same time, If u where chicks would walk up to you and ask for sex


----------



## Demonstrator (Feb 29, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Ur not psl 6.8 and 6'2 and virgin at the same time, If u where chicks would walk up to you and ask for sex


Lol they do im severe mentalcel orphan boy


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 29, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> Lol they do im severe mentalcel orphan boy


STFU, Show me a pic of ur face. 6.8 psl is near pitt tier. You would've been scouted for modeling


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 29, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> Lol they do im severe mentalcel orphan boy



Same shit here, man. Do you also autistically walk away or turn off when a foid approaches you/ flirts with you?


----------



## Demonstrator (Feb 29, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> STFU, Show me a pic of ur face. 6.8 psl is near pitt tier. You would've been scouted for modeling


I am orphan criminal couch surfer, no money, aspie, mentally ill, etc

Ill PM full face but wont post cuz doxximg subhumans











SlavCelibate said:


> Same shit here, man. Do you also autistically walk away or turn off when a foid approaches you/ flirts with you?


Yea, I just look away and say shit like "Thanks" everytine they flirt etc.
Lol im a joke


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Feb 29, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> I am orphan criminal couch surfer, no money, aspie, mentally ill, etc
> 
> Ill PM full face but wont post cuz doxximg subhumans
> 
> ...


Actually high psl do foids hit on you at all?


----------



## Demonstrator (Feb 29, 2020)

cant be subhuman with these zygos tbh


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Feb 29, 2020)

Twelve non escorts. Five of whom were gfs. But I'm way older than most here and it's actually pretty low factoring in my age.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 29, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> I am orphan criminal couch surfer, no money, aspie, mentally ill, etc
> 
> Ill PM full face but wont post cuz doxximg subhumans
> 
> ...


Not even close to pitt tier by these photos, Below 6psl for sure, You do realise 6.8 pls is like 0.01%


Demonstrator said:


> View attachment 288109
> 
> cant be subhuman with these zygos tbh


A lot of bonemass but to low


----------



## Demonstrator (Feb 29, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> Actually high psl do foids hit on you at all?


Mostly annoying loud ones / autistic / fat

HQNP girls never approach unless ur in a friend circle or party, never outside thesr events


ArvidGustavsson said:


> Not even close to pitt tier by these photos, Below 6psl for sure, You do realise 6.8 pls is like 0.01%
> 
> A lot of bonemass but to low


cringe

My skull is 25 inches that is 99 percentile
Also british accent halo with deep voice


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 29, 2020)

Age - 16.5
Lay count - 9
PSL - 8
Height - 6’0


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Feb 29, 2020)

8 (escorts 200+)


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 29, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> 8 (escorts 200+)


You've payed for 200+ escorts?


----------



## stuckneworleans (Feb 29, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> I am orphan criminal couch surfer, no money, aspie, mentally ill, etc
> 
> Ill PM full face but wont post cuz doxximg subhumans
> 
> ...


holy fuck you're beautiful


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 29, 2020)

I am on 4, but only lost my virginity 1 year ago (24yo now) so that's all the past year only. Going to try and get 8 this year, it's geting easier and more comfortable to get casual sex and looksmaxing is going well.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 29, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> holy fuck you're beautiful


Goodlooking but not 6.8 psl


----------



## needsolution (Feb 29, 2020)

RemoveNormalfags said:


> Does my hand count?


Yes


----------



## .👽. (Feb 29, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> I am interested in learning the true lay counts of looksmaxers. Absolutely no escorts, prostitutes, or any form of direct exchange payment for sex allowed in the count. Also, if you are low inhib rapecel, do not include non consensual sex acts.
> 
> Lay is strictly defined as P in V (aka the only form of ioi that means anything) so 3rd base doesnt count.
> 
> ...


Age: 24
Laycount: 0, with escort: 2
Self described psl 4. User rated me 4, some 5
Height: 6,3


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 29, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> Lol they do im severe mentalcel orphan boy


brb


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 29, 2020)

Lay count: 0
Age: 0
Height: 0’00
PSL: 8 just kidding 0


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 29, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Yes


chad, even chico does it


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Feb 29, 2020)

Age- 27
Laycount- around 40
Self described psl- not sure 
Height- 6ft8


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 29, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> View attachment 288109
> 
> cant be subhuman with these zygos tbh


why you give me @xit vibes ?


----------



## Reoa (Feb 29, 2020)

Wait is lay count amount of people fucked or total times fucked


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Feb 29, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> Mostly annoying loud ones / autistic / fat
> 
> HQNP girls never approach unless ur in a friend circle or party, never outside thesr events
> 
> ...


Please don't waste your God tier genetics you could easily be an insta model or til tok eboy if you cant NT maxx normally


Reoa said:


> Wait is lay count amount of people fucked or total times fucked


The different amount of people you've fucked. You could have one ugly foid gf that youve fucked dozen of times but you're still a loser. If you've fucked dozens of different girls on the other hand...


----------



## .👽. (Feb 29, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Age- 27
> Laycount- around 40
> Self described psl- not sure
> Height- 6ft8


Mirin bro


----------



## Demonstrator (Feb 29, 2020)

streege said:


> why you give me @xit vibes ?


Idek who that is son ive been gone for a year




Dmitri Concept said:


> Please don't waste your God tier genetics you could easily be an insta model or til tok eboy if you cant NT maxx normally


Im indeed working on it, I will ascend this year no doubt


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 29, 2020)

Reoa said:


> Wait is lay count amount of people fucked or total times fucked


Amount of people, Otherwise 6-10 would be way below normie tier


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Feb 29, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Mirin bro



it's nothing special as all i have left are some fun stories and experiences. didn't make me money or anything. made me very red pilled and knowledgeable though. currently in a relationship with a nice girl.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 29, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> it's nothing special as all i have left are some fun stories and experiences. didn't make me money or anything. made me very red pilled and knowledgeable though. currently in a relationship with a nice girl.


Well its about fun and experience. Dont have that fuckkk


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 29, 2020)

Age- 22
Laycount- 0
Self described psl- 1.5
Height- 5'9


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 29, 2020)

Age- 18
Laycount- ~6
Self described psl- 5
Height- 6'1


----------



## orb (Feb 29, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Age - 16.5
> Lay count - 9
> PSL - 8
> Height - 6’0



JFL @ u thinking you are PSL8


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 29, 2020)

orb said:


> JFL @ u thinking you are PSL8


The fact u didn't understand the irony of that worries me, No one is 8 psl let alone me


----------



## orb (Feb 29, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> The fact u didn't understand the irony of that worries me, No one is 8 psl let alone me



Do you really have a micropenis


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 29, 2020)

orb said:


> Do you really have a micropenis


Micropenis is 1 out of 10,000, Now ask yourself. Does this guy really have a micropenis


----------



## orb (Feb 29, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Micropenis is 1 out of 10,000, Now ask yourself. Does this guy really have a micropenis



easily possible JFL


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 29, 2020)

It's actually 1 inch and 0.5 in girth. The girls always say "Perfect size, The smaller the better"


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Feb 29, 2020)

Age: 19
Lay count: 0
PSL: 3.5
Height: 5'11


----------



## Krezo (Feb 29, 2020)

Age- 19
Laycount- 0
Self described psl- 5.25
Height- 5'9.5


----------



## Almu (Feb 29, 2020)

damn haha


----------



## .👽. (Feb 29, 2020)

Damn most guy are virgings here. Lifefuel tbh


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 29, 2020)

Age- 16 (17 in a couple of weeks)
Laycount- ~3
Self described psl- 4.5 (been rated between 4.5-5.5 depending on the user)
Height- 6'3


----------



## Almu (Feb 29, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Age - 16.5
> Lay count - 9
> PSL - 8
> Height - 6’0


COMPLAINING ABOUT OTHER PSL AND SAYING PSL 8 CAGING HAHA


Demonstrator said:


> View attachment 288109
> 
> cant be subhuman with these zygos tbh


Did you do something looksmax wise ?


----------



## Ethnicope (Feb 29, 2020)

Almu said:


> damn haha


at least we can value their honesty


----------



## Almu (Feb 29, 2020)

Ethnicope said:


> at least we can value their honesty


Its anonym thats why haha


----------



## Ethnicope (Feb 29, 2020)

Almu said:


> Its anonym thats why haha


yes, exactly. most people do user based polls here which just means they will be 80% false


----------



## CopingHard (Feb 29, 2020)

Age:15
Laycount-0
Self described psl 5.75
Height-5'8
Could've fucked 3 girls but all wanted a relationship


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 29, 2020)

whenever someone says over psl 5.5 and that they are virgin you just know they are psl 3 in reality


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 29, 2020)

CopingHard said:


> Age:15
> Laycount-0
> Self described psl 5.75
> Height-5'8
> Could've fucked 3 girls but all wanted a relationship


You do realize 5.75 psl is top 3%? Most people overate so i doubt 5.75 psl


----------



## Xander578 (Feb 29, 2020)

-lay count:0
-looks level psl -3 because i'm incel @ 23 so i can't delude myself


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Feb 29, 2020)

About 30 lay countand im average looking atm lmao


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Feb 29, 2020)

22
3 (below psl 3)
psl 3.5
5'9


----------



## CopingHard (Feb 29, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> You do realize 5.75 psl is top 3%? Most people overate so i doubt 5.75 psl


At least here in EE,i only met like 3 or 4 people that mog me facially


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 29, 2020)

I fucked 1 girl a few times and I’ve had chances for sex other times but I refuse to sleep with more women until I feel attractive enough

PSL 4.5 when lean and with a hair system so If I can get to legit 5 (possibly w/ fillers) I think that’s when I’d be satisfied enough


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 29, 2020)

Laycount 0
Age 16 
Height 5'6
Psl 4.5


----------



## hebbewem (Feb 29, 2020)

Age- 19
Lay count-0
Non consensual lay count- 2
Self describe psl-3
Height 6 foot


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 29, 2020)

Almu said:


> damn haha


That's why I always cage when some normie faggots join this forum and say "tHiS iS nOt aN iNcEl fOruM" or "tAkE tHaT sHiT tO .co"


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 29, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> View attachment 288109
> 
> cant be subhuman with these zygos tbh


Actually you can

5.5 psl tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Feb 29, 2020)

hebbewem said:


> Age- 19
> Lay count-0
> Non consensual lay count- 2
> Self describe psl-3
> Height 6 foot


How was the rape vr0


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 29, 2020)

Trucel 
Age: 24 
Lay count: 0
PSL: 0.5 point
Height: 185 cm


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 29, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> whenever someone says over psl 5.5 and that they are virgin you just know they are psl 3 in reality


this


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm over 50 but I'm 33... And I was a slayer in my early 20s


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 29, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> I'm over 50 but I'm 33... And I was a slayer in my early 20s


When did you start balding?


----------



## .👽. (Feb 29, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Trucel
> Age: 24
> Lay count: 0
> PSL: 0.5 point
> Height: 185 cm


Same


----------



## william (Feb 29, 2020)

age: 23
lay count: 3
psl: 4.5
height: 6'5" / 196cm

usually only go for relationships tbh and i was anorexic before so i could probably get more lays if i tried rn


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 29, 2020)

Fuck 0 women. This is a permanent laycount number. Thank you. Bye


----------



## Vitruvian (Feb 29, 2020)

Doesnt make sense because my roomate is psl 7 and he has low laycount due to being ltr.

me 22y/o, 1 lay_, psl 4, _5'11,


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 29, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> Age- 16 (17 in a couple of weeks)
> Laycount- ~3
> Self described psl- 4.5 (been rated between 4.5-5.5 depending on the user)
> Height- 6'3


you are 16 FFS ?


Vitruvian said:


> Doesnt make sense because my roomate is psl 7 and he has low laycount due to being ltr.
> 
> me 22y/o, 1 lay_, psl 4, _5'11,


absolutely and utterly impossible, you must be an indian that worship white looking pheno to rate anybody IRL above 6.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 29, 2020)

Tempted to start fucking a few chubbies solely to increase my vote in this thread


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 29, 2020)

Age: 19
Lays: 10
Psl: 3
Height: 5'8


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 29, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Age: 19
> Lays: 10
> Psl: 3
> Height: 5'8


you must have a good personnality bro


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 29, 2020)

Almu said:


> COMPLAINING ABOUT OTHER PSL AND SAYING PSL 8 CAGING HAHA
> 
> Did you do something looksmax wise ?


Wdym mean i’m definitly pls8.....


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 29, 2020)

streege said:


> you must have a good personnality bro


no man im autistic


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 29, 2020)

streege said:


> you must have a good personnality bro


Personality = Profit theory confirmed?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 29, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> no man im autistic


talking about a good personnality


ArvidGustavsson said:


> Personality = Profit theory confirmed?


i guess so. I anteface mogs u tho


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 29, 2020)

Do multiple acts of sexual intercourse with the same woman count as lays?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 29, 2020)

Dope said:


> Do multiple acts of sexual intercourse with the same woman count as lays?


was it the so-called pajeeta ?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 29, 2020)

streege said:


> was it the so-called pajeeta ?


Just asking for others. I'm still at 0


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 29, 2020)

Dope said:


> Just asking for others. I'm still at 0


we'll all gonna make it bruv


----------



## joseph (Feb 29, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> I am on 4, but only lost my virginity 1 year ago (24yo now) so that's all the past year only. Going to try and get 8 this year, it's geting easier and more comfortable to get casual sex and looksmaxing is going well.


Good work


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 1, 2020)

Incels.me


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Mar 1, 2020)

27
50+
95% of them were from tinder, but I’ve given that up now because the quality is shit.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 1, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> 27
> 50+
> 95% of them were from tinder, but I’ve given that up now because the quality is shit.



You said you were ugly... larp?

also






XD


----------



## ascendedgeek (Mar 1, 2020)

Age - 21
Lay count - 20
PSL - 5.5
Height - 6’3


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 1, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> Lol they do im severe mentalcel orphan boy


Mentalcel exists.
I know, blackpillers don't wanna believe it exists. Only high-tierl-Chads and mega-Chads can get away with being full on Mentalcel.
Obviously mentalcel has levels, but being a full on mentalcell is a big hindrance/falio


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Mar 1, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> You said you were ugly... larp?
> 
> also
> 
> ...


I’m below av. shit facial harmony


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 1, 2020)

Age: ion remember
Body count: ion remember
PSL: Sub 8 inches 
Height: 6'2-3 in public


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Mar 1, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Age- 18
> Laycount- ~6
> Self described psl- 5
> Height- 6'1


There has to be some adjustment for a lower age, especially for teens. Impossible to compare our lay counts with the oldcels


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 1, 2020)

CopingHard said:


> At least here in EE,i only met like 3 or 4 people that mog me facially


https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-me.99821/


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Mar 1, 2020)

Age: 36
Lays: 2 (yes this is legit)
PSL: 2
Height: 6' 3"


----------



## Melo95 (Mar 1, 2020)

Former mentalcel, huge regrets now
Age: 21, about to be 22
PSL: 5.5
Height 6'1"


----------



## EktoPlasma (Mar 1, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> I am interested in learning the true lay counts of looksmaxers. Absolutely no escorts, prostitutes, or any form of direct exchange payment for sex allowed in the count. Also, if you are low inhib rapecel, do not include non consensual sex acts.
> 
> Lay is strictly defined as P in V (aka the only form of ioi that means anything) so 3rd base doesnt count.
> 
> ...


6-10 is not normie tier for young people. It is well above average. I would say most guys have not slept with more than 3women by the age of 20


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Mar 1, 2020)

These co


Dmitri Concept said:


> I am interested in learning the true lay counts of looksmaxers. Absolutely no escorts, prostitutes, or any form of direct exchange payment for sex allowed in the count. Also, if you are low inhib rapecel, do not include non consensual sex acts.
> 
> Lay is strictly defined as P in V (aka the only form of ioi that means anything) so 3rd base doesnt count.
> 
> ...


Counts should be less linear and more exponential because that’s how actual looks in dating works

also 25 old chadlite gonna have more lays than 16 year old chad just cause of time


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Mar 1, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> I am orphan criminal couch surfer, no money, aspie, mentally ill, etc
> 
> Ill PM full face but wont post cuz doxximg subhumans
> 
> ...


I give you blinding narcissism/10


----------



## Deleted member 5521 (Mar 1, 2020)

trucels rise up


----------



## Michael (Mar 1, 2020)

mentalcel before too
Age:20
PSL:6
Slay counts: 15 (13 since 6 months, only 2 when I was mentalcel, that 2 girls literally forced me to have sex with them jfl)
Height:6'1 but frauding to 6'4 with lifts and high shoes


----------



## .👽. (Mar 1, 2020)

Michael said:


> mentalcel before too
> Age:20
> PSL:6
> Slay counts: 15 (13 since 6 months, only 2 when I was mentalcel, that 2 girls literally forced me to have sex with them jfl)
> Height:6'1 but frauding to 6'4 with lifts and high shoes


Why so low? Thought u have 200matches a week


----------



## Michael (Mar 1, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Why so low? Thought u have 200matches a week


I do, but it doesn't matter. It could slay them if I wanted to. I am moneymaxing right now, not focusing on foids


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 1, 2020)

Age: 22
Lays: 1 (and one escort)
PSL: 2 (i'm a fatcel and acnecel currently)
Height: 6'2


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 1, 2020)

age: 24
lays: 0
PSL: 4.5
Height: 5'11.5


----------



## maxr (Mar 2, 2020)

Age- 26
Laycount- 17
Self described psl- 5-6
Height- 6'6

1500 daygame approaches + tinder in 3rd world country jfl im the biggest mentalcel


----------



## Demonstrator (Mar 2, 2020)

fuccccc said:


> I give you blinding narcissism/10


elab


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Mar 2, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> elab


1.) not psl 6.8. You are high psl just not that high (maybe high 5 - low 6 range based off of shit quality pics)
2.) from what you have said you can't get a girl and it's probably because you are too wrapped up with yourself. maybe you're too cynical? I don't know you but that is my impression of your situation.

making me sound like a looksmax therapist JFL


----------



## WBC323 (Mar 2, 2020)

25yold 4,5-5 psl by my rate in better states, kinda fat now,7 lays, but i have peyronies and avoid sex so i got most of lays in few months, will get it much higher when i fix my dick


----------



## Deleted member 5104 (Mar 2, 2020)

Age: 22
Laycount: 1
PSL: it's over
Height: 186cm


----------



## SteveRogers (Mar 2, 2020)

Age - 19
Lay count - 8-10ish (total lays 1000+)
PSL - 5.75-6.75
Height - 6'0.5"


----------



## Square Jaw (Mar 2, 2020)

21y/o
Laycount: 3
6'1
PSL 6


----------



## Inline (Mar 2, 2020)

K man


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 2, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> it's nothing special as all i have left are some fun stories and experiences. didn't make me money or anything. made me very red pilled and knowledgeable though. currently in a relationship with a nice girl.


What type of knowledge do u think u have


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 3, 2020)

age 16
laycount - 0 (althought i will lose my virgnity to this curry foid that likes me hopefully)  
psl 3.5
174cm


----------



## LastGerman (Mar 3, 2020)

Age: 25
Kill count: Around 50
Self described psl: 8
Height: 8 feet


----------



## justbigboned (Mar 3, 2020)

Cyborg here, 1 lay, 19 years old, 5'8, 6 psl. I really regret it.


----------



## didntreadlol (Mar 3, 2020)

Age - dont know (stopped counting)
Laycount - 542
PSL - 8
Height- 6'10"


----------



## elfmaxx (Mar 3, 2020)

Age: age is just a number 
Body count: 4 
PSL: 3.5 
Height: 6' but I identify as 6'1 (lifts)


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 3, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Age: 22
> Lays: 1 (and one escort)
> PSL: 2 (i'm a fatcel and acnecel currently)
> Height: 6'2


Just lose weight bro stop ur drama u can look good- assuming u truly dont already


----------



## Cleftcel (Mar 3, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> it's nothing special as all i have left are some fun stories and experiences. didn't make me money or anything. made me very red pilled and knowledgeable though. currently in a relationship with a nice girl.


damn, must be nice to a be tall dutch Chad who did all the fucking he wanted and then LTR'ed a nice girl


----------



## Lightskinindian (Mar 3, 2020)

Age: 23
Lays: 1 (1 year+ gf now)
PSL: 3.5
Height: 6'


----------



## Usum (Mar 3, 2020)

Age- 46
Laycount- 10+ (cf. below why)
Self described psl- SEE PICTURE.
Height- 6'

Only 10+ but been with the same woman (now wife) from age 20 to now (46).
So, before her, mainly LTRs and did not want to fuck here and there (AIDS was freaking out many ppl in that period) even though many opportunities (plus I never fucked below 5.5 PSL).
And fucking free whores had the opposite effect of being happy for me.

Edit : Below 5PSL, it's NOT a lay. It's fucking a pig.


----------



## Demonstrator (Mar 3, 2020)

fuccccc said:


> 1.) not psl 6.8. You are high psl just not that high (maybe high 5 - low 6 range based off of shit quality pics)
> 2.) from what you have said you can't get a girl and it's probably because you are too wrapped up with yourself. maybe you're too cynical? I don't know you but that is my impression of your situation.
> 
> making me sound like a looksmax therapist JFL


ill take the first point but im not very cynical im just a depressed loner with shit family


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Mar 3, 2020)

Cleftcel said:


> damn, must be nice to a be tall dutch Chad who did all the fucking he wanted and then LTR'ed a nice girl



it's not that great, just looks great on paper


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Mar 3, 2020)

Age - *18 in 2 weeks*

Lay count - *0*

Self rated PSL - *4 *
PSL ratings from blackpillers from .co (with recent pics) - *ranged from 4 to 5.6*

Height - *below 177cm*


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Mar 3, 2020)

None, this is the incel republic


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Mar 3, 2020)

maxr said:


> Age- 26
> Laycount- 17
> Self described psl- 5-6
> Height- 6'6
> ...


1500 daygame approaches...
Are you fucking srs?
Jesus christ 

Where are you from? That is a hell of a lot of girls to cold approach


----------



## DrTony (Mar 3, 2020)

Age 34
Laycount lifetime: 75-79
PSL 4.5
Height 5.9-10


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 3, 2020)

DrTony said:


> Age 34
> Laycount lifetime: 75-79
> PSL 4.5
> Height 5.9-10


Highest yet. What's your secret? Do you club every weekend or something?


----------



## DrTony (Mar 3, 2020)

Online dating. I don’t club. I have zero free time


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Mar 3, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> ill take the first point but im not very cynical im just a depressed loner with shit family


If that's the case then all you need to do is find supplements/medication/recreational drugs that will improve mood. Or nofap.


----------



## disillusioned (Mar 3, 2020)

_"2-5(low normie tier)"_

LOL!

Perhaps this was true in the past but not anymore. Today there is barely any difference between being so called low tier normie and incel. I'm 4/10 which is low tier normie but I still have gotten laid only once and it was with some fat chick. It wasn't very great tbh.

In 2020 you must be at least normie tier to score a few times in your entire life, and chad-lite to have even a decent change at getting to the half a dozen mark. Only chad gets to fuck 10+ girls.


----------



## Peachy (Mar 3, 2020)

Age: 21
Lays: 0
PSL: 4 on a bad day, 5 on a good day
Height: 6'2 --> 6'3 (shoes)


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 3, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> _"2-5(low normie tier)"_
> 
> LOL!
> 
> ...


NT maxx and stop relying on tinder


----------



## THEMOGEE (Mar 3, 2020)

Age: 18
Lay count: 21
PSL: 5-6
Height: 6"1 (no shoes)


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 3, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> _"2-5(low normie tier)"_
> 
> LOL!
> 
> ...


My pals who are below average looking got have usually fucked 1-3 chicks at 16


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 3, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 293655


tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Mar 3, 2020)

*Cyborg tier crew*


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 3, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *Cyborg tier crew*


brag


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Mar 3, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> brag


*i have 1 lay lol*


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 3, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *i have 1 lay lol*


mogs the fuck out of 90% of this forum


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Mar 3, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> mogs the fuck out of 90% of this forum


*no bro this forum is full of chads and chadlites*


----------



## AngryAsianManlet (Mar 3, 2020)

early 20s gookcel

Age- 20s
Laycount- 0 (obviously
Self described psl- 1.5-1 for gook failo=0.5 psl 
Height- 5'11


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 3, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *no bro this forum is full of chads and chadlites*


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 3, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *no bro this forum is full of chads and chadlites*


bluepilled if you believe that shit


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Mar 3, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> bluepilled if you believe that shit


*look at the poll*


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 3, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *look at the poll*


----------



## Patient A (Mar 3, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> *low inhib rapecel*


Wtf 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Cope (Mar 3, 2020)

You already knew the mentalcels here were gonna larp


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 3, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> View attachment 293740


Have sex incel


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 3, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> Have sex incel


Just get laid bro


----------



## Cleftcel (Mar 4, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> it's not that great, just looks great on paper


what part of it has disappointed you ?


----------



## oldcell (Mar 4, 2020)

According to this poll i am PSL 8

I dont think laycount is corelated to your PSL rating only incels thinks this


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Mar 4, 2020)

7 slays 21 year old 5'11, PSL 4.5-5 id say


----------



## ProjectAscension (Mar 4, 2020)

Age- 25
Laycount- 7
Self described psl- 3.5
Height- 5ft8


----------



## .👽. (Mar 4, 2020)

oldcell said:


> According to this poll i am PSL 8
> 
> I dont think laycount is corelated to your PSL rating only incels thinks this


Yes because even psl1 fgts can get laid


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 4, 2020)

oldcell said:


> According to this poll i am PSL 8
> 
> I dont think laycount is corelated to your PSL rating only incels thinks this


Never said it did


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Mar 5, 2020)

34yo
120ish


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 5, 2020)

Age 22:
Laycount: 30001


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 5, 2020)

Just refreshed my lay count:
Regular girls: 9
Escorts: 200+


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm surprised about these numbers of you all because they all seem pretty low. 

I wonder whats the score for normies chadlite and chads.


Lifewasted said:


> Just refreshed my lay count:
> Regular girls: 9
> Escorts: 200+


But I don't understand you supposedly look good how can you only have had 9? 

Someone who looks good pulls that in a week if they try so I'm really confused reading people here. 

Maybe Im thinking of too much of a high psl for what I consider "looking good".


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Mar 5, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> Mostly annoying loud ones / autistic / fat
> 
> HQNP girls never approach unless ur in a friend circle or party, never outside thesr events
> 
> ...


this retard thinks girls will take off your pants in the middle of the street and suck your dick


RAITEIII said:


> I'm surprised about these numbers of you all because they all seem pretty low.
> 
> I wonder whats the score for normies chadlite and chads.
> 
> ...


these guys are all full of shit

they ignore u have to go out and interact.
how do YOU pick up girls? u look good dont u

9 in a week is mentally ill tier


----------



## HighIQcel (Mar 5, 2020)

Peachy said:


> Age: 21
> Lays: 0
> PSL: 4 on a bad day, 5 on a good day
> Height: 6'2 --> 6'3 (shoes)


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 5, 2020)

Age - 18 (about to be 19 this April)

Laycount - 13

PSL - I've been rated a 4 (1 time a 3 because, but the original rater restated and said a 4-4.5) on here due to a damaged lens that fucked my ratios up and a 5-5.25 PSL by an irl  friend (I tend to believe him more since I've already slayed quite a few sluts with ease).

Height - Was 5"11 1/2, but figured out that I'm actually 6"0


ArvidGustavsson said:


> Normie tier but i feel age plays a big factor in this


Chadlite, mirin' the humility though.


----------



## Arvenas (Mar 5, 2020)

Age=20
Laycount=0
Was rated between 4-5 psl but i think i`m 3 max
Height=189


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 5, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> But I don't understand you supposedly look good how can you only have had 9?
> 
> Someone who looks good pulls that in a week if they try so I'm really confused reading people here.
> 
> Maybe Im thinking of too much of a high psl for what I consider "looking good".


This just proves that I'm not that gl JFL.

Before college I was absolutely subhuman looking with severe acne.

In college I started to look fine (without any looksmaxing). But I was too high inhib /mentally shattered so I just dated shy girls that only wanted LTR. The circle went on after my graduation.

After the blackpill I tried to “get back the lost youth” but it was not that easy. Most decent looking girls only wanted LTR with me. As for the potential casual lays, I just didn’t know how to escalate, and I was certainly not a chad that foids go out of their ways to fuck. Besides, I avoided those who looked absolutely repulsive. So I ended up having only 2 ons + 5 LTR.

This year I had another 2 casual lays but none of them are gl. They just gave me the pussy without me asking.


----------



## prgfromnl (Mar 5, 2020)

Age- 19
Laycount- 4
Self described psl- 5.3
Height- 6'1


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 5, 2020)

Age- 17
Laycount- 0
Self described psl- 3
Height- around 6'2


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 5, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> Age- 17
> Laycount- 0
> Self described psl- 3
> Height- around 6'2


Pietrochad


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Pietrochad


Pietrocel


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 5, 2020)

*Age: 23*
*PSL: 10
IQ: 3829 *
*Laycount: 3,855,714,957 (Increases by 1 everytime a female is born)*


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 5, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> This just proves that I'm not that gl JFL.
> 
> Before college I was absolutely subhuman looking with severe acne.
> 
> ...


Damn you're lucky. None wants to LTR me but maybe it has to do with my boyish theme and me going for foids always at least 1 year older than me (extreme death sentence). I don't like foids younger than me . 

I can tell you'd have had more in other circumstances, I'm the same. Our mentalities can sabotage us tbh. 

Btw you should advicemaxx on how to make love properly. 
- - - - - 


Eduardo DOV said:


> this retard thinks girls will take off your pants in the middle of the street and suck your dick
> 
> these guys are all full of shit
> 
> ...


It's not about being mentally ill, rather that the possibility of doing that is there. 

Nvm i wasn't trying to dig too deep. I was just kinda surprised. I'm around whores and manwhores, it's oficial.


----------



## Sharkymcstevenson (Mar 5, 2020)

Age: 27
Height: 6’1
PSL: 5-6
IQ: 160
Lay count: 57 and growing steadily

Guess I’m Chad? Idk. I’d say about half my lays are higher than 7/10 and the other half 5’s and 6’s that I pumped and dumped.


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 5, 2020)

Sharkymcstevenson said:


> Age: 27
> PSL: 5-6
> IQ: 160
> Lay count: 57 and growing steadily
> ...


When they include IQ without anyone asking u know they are actually a virgin


----------



## Sharkymcstevenson (Mar 5, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> When they include IQ without anyone asking u know they are actually a virgin



I saw another user post that and assumed that was the criteria. U mad about my legit stats brah? Mogs u doesn’t it


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 5, 2020)

Sharkymcstevenson said:


> I saw another user post that and assumed that was the criteria. U mad about my legit stats brah? Mogs u doesn’t it


----------



## Sharkymcstevenson (Mar 5, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> View attachment 296190



Lmao keep coping brah I literally have had more sex than you literally can ever dream of, jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 5, 2020)

Sharkymcstevenson said:


> Lmao keep coping brah I literally have had more sex than you literally can ever dream of, jfl


Didn't ask bro


----------



## Sharkymcstevenson (Mar 5, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> Didn't ask bro



Bro you went out of your way to post your cope that I am a virgin when in fact I have actually in reality slayed JB pussy and Stacy’s and Becky’s galore


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 5, 2020)

Sharkymcstevenson said:


> Bro you went out of your way to post your cope that I am a virgin when in fact I have actually in reality slayed JB pussy and Stacy’s and Becky’s galore


Hyper autism jfl I was making something called a joke you dumb pizza nigger. 
Either you are too autistic to know it was a joke or you feel so insecure about yourself that you have to go out of your way too prove to random online nobodies that you do indeed have sex. 

Jfl 

I'll bite I guess, post pics of you with 2 different girls and I'll believe you


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 5, 2020)

Sharkymcstevenson said:


> Bro you went out of your way to post your cope that I am a virgin when in fact I have actually in reality slayed JB pussy and Stacy’s and Becky’s galore


Tales from the


----------



## Sharkymcstevenson (Mar 5, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> Hyper autism jfl I was making something called a joke you dumb pizza nigger.
> Either you are too autistic to know it was a joke or you feel so insecure about yourself that you have to go out of your way too prove to random online nobodies that you do indeed have sex.
> 
> Jfl
> ...



Lmao so you post unfunny jokes on a looksmaxxing site, wow brah U obviously are a slayer. and are obviously very triggered by my high stats, jfl if you think I’m about to doxx myself for some lil autist plebe on this site. Although my camera roll is full of nice quality evidence of my slays and I scroll thru them fondly while I sip my Scotch and reminisce of my slaying activities. 

Sorry I mog you to the next dimension brah


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 6, 2020)

Sharkymcstevenson said:


> Lmao so you post unfunny jokes on a looksmaxxing site, wow brah U obviously are a slayer. and are obviously very triggered by my high stats, jfl if you think I’m about to doxx myself for some lil autist plebe on this site. Although my camera roll is full of nice quality evidence of my slays and I scroll thru them fondly while I sip my Scotch and reminisce of my slaying activities.
> 
> Sorry I mog you to the next dimension brah


----------



## Einon (Mar 6, 2020)

Legit 0


----------



## looksmaxxtocope (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## OCDMaxxing (Mar 6, 2020)

3


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Mar 26, 2020)

Cope


----------



## hairyballscel (Mar 26, 2020)

16
5'8
3


----------



## Papal_Guard (Mar 26, 2020)

Michael said:


> mentalcel before too
> Age:20
> PSL:6
> Slay counts: 15 (13 since 6 months, only 2 when I was mentalcel, that 2 girls literally forced me to have sex with them jfl)
> Height:6'1 but frauding to 6'4 with lifts and high shoes


Forced?


----------



## GetThatBread (Mar 26, 2020)

Lay Count: 3
PSL: 1
Age: 20
Height: 6’2” (non larper without shoes)


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Mar 26, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> I am interested in learning the true lay counts of looksmaxers. Absolutely no escorts, prostitutes, or any form of direct exchange payment for sex allowed in the count. Also, if you are low inhib rapecel, do not include non consensual sex acts.
> 
> Lay is strictly defined as P in V (aka the only form of ioi that means anything) so 3rd base doesnt count.
> 
> ...


What about D in A?


----------



## Lifelet (Mar 26, 2020)

Age: 42
Laycount: 0
Self described psl: 4?
Height: 6'8"
Still too narmie for .co and wizchan


----------



## .👽. (Mar 26, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> I am interested in learning the true lay counts of looksmaxers. Absolutely no escorts, prostitutes, or any form of direct exchange payment for sex allowed in the count. Also, if you are low inhib rapecel, do not include non consensual sex acts.
> 
> Lay is strictly defined as P in V (aka the only form of ioi that means anything) so 3rd base doesnt count.
> 
> ...


how dafuq u got 14 lays ma dude


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 26, 2020)

chads me


----------



## Lifelet (Mar 26, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> chads me


Yeah. If you have a dozen lays before 20 why even be here?


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 26, 2020)

Lifelet said:


> Yeah. If you have a dozen lays before 20 why even be here?


mental masturbation idk


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 26, 2020)

Lifelet said:


> Self described psl: 4?
> Height: 6'8"


Get a facelift if you have wrinkles and do Everything to preserve your hairline, also get some surgeries to fix flaws. If you are around 4 PSL at that height then it's not over yet even if you are old


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> how dafuq u got 14 lays ma dude


NT maxx


----------



## Lifelet (Mar 26, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Get a facelift if you have wrinkles and do Everything to preserve your hairline, also get some surgeries to fix flaws. If you are around 4 PSL at that height then it's not over yet even if you are old


I may have been 5 or 6 as a teen but now I look 3 or 4 (generous)

More Norwooding than Scott costing the Bills all those 90s Super Bowls


----------



## .👽. (Mar 26, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> NT maxx


make a GUIDE bro lol


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> make a GUIDE bro lol


It depends on the individual situation though


----------



## .👽. (Mar 26, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> It depends on the individual situation though


wdym


----------



## Slayerullah (Mar 26, 2020)

Lay count: My 4 wives only of course 
Age: 19 in this life
Height: 6'3
PSL: 7


prettymuchfuxed said:


> About 30 lay countand im average looking atm lmao



YOUR HAND DOES NOT COUNT


----------



## Andros (Mar 26, 2020)

Age: late 20s
Laycount: 1
PSL: 4 and descending
Height: 5'10.5


----------



## uglymofo (Mar 26, 2020)

21~30 >5 6‘4“


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> wdym


Your NT Max plan depends on a lot of mostly non controlable factors such as race, where you live, the dynamic of your school/job, if you have a car, how rich and attractive you are, your currently exsisting friend group etc...

Its almost impossible to make an all encompassing guide


----------



## Catawampus (Mar 26, 2020)

Age: 18
Laycount: 0
Kisses: 0
Hands held:0
Hugs: 0
PSL: 4.789
Height: 5 ft 11/6ft with shoes


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Apr 1, 2020)

No way those numbers are right


----------



## Elias (Apr 1, 2020)

18


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Apr 1, 2020)

0


----------



## GreenHat500 (Nov 24, 2020)

looksmaxxtocope said:


> View attachment 296894





Demonstrator said:


> I am orphan criminal couch surfer, no money, aspie, mentally ill, etc
> 
> Ill PM full face but wont post cuz doxximg subhumans
> 
> ...


No homo but you are one of the best looking users on this site no doubt especially given that you're 6'2. I would ditch the school shooter haircut though if you still have it lol (I'm referring to the 2nd pic).


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 24, 2020)

It’s also about the quality of slays. I’m on 17 but most are very easy lays by normie standards. An 8/10 lay is worth more than 13 2-3/10 lays for example


----------



## EktoPlasma (Nov 24, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> It’s also about the quality of slays. I’m on 17 but most are very easy lays by normie standards. An 8/10 lay is worth more than 13 2-3/10 lays for example


I rejected 4/10s ngl


----------



## Beetlejuice (Nov 24, 2020)

0


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Nov 25, 2020)

21 KHV but I like to call myself KHHV.

A girl hugged me a few months back while high on Molly... she insulted me immediately after. She said, "ew, ew, ew, ew, ew, ew, ew, ew" while turning her head away in repulsion.

When so many girls have insulted me like this to my FACE, I refuse to believe I am a normie despite being rated as average here. During highschool this kind of thing would happen all the time: faux flirting, looks of disgust (scrunched up FACES), comments like "ew", "ugly" or some slang for it, rapidly turning head when I come into view, laughing at me, sarcastic jibes, ignoring my existence etc. etc.

I can honestly say that it's over. I am a genetic deadend.

No woman has ever showed interest me.


----------



## RoundHouse (Nov 25, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> Im indeed working on it, I will ascend this year no doubt


How's it going so far for u?


----------



## Ampere (Nov 25, 2020)

Age - 23 
Lay count - 0 KHHV
PSL - 4
Height - 6’2

Over for heigtcopers tbh


----------



## Deleted member 8902 (Nov 25, 2020)

Age - 19
Lay count - 2
PSL - 4.5-5
Height - 6’9
Sucks to be Balkancel


----------



## Tyronecell (Nov 25, 2020)

*0*


----------



## lutte (Nov 25, 2020)

Age - 21
Lay count - 38
PSL - 7
Height - 5’2


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Nov 25, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> I am interested in learning the true lay counts of looksmaxers. Absolutely no escorts, prostitutes, or any form of direct exchange payment for sex allowed in the count. Also, if you are low inhib rapecel, do not include non consensual sex acts.
> 
> Lay is strictly defined as P in V (aka the only form of ioi that means anything) so 3rd base doesnt count.
> 
> ...


age 22
laycount 7
psl 2.5-3 
height 6'1
test around 785


----------



## obhmwtsg (Nov 25, 2020)

age: 23
height: 5'7
location: north germany
race: ethnic
laycount: 0 (obv)


----------



## fras (Nov 25, 2020)

Does fucking an escort and then running off without paying count?


----------



## Mr.cope (Nov 25, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> Age 18
> Lay count 0
> PSL 6.8
> Height 6'2


Why do you have 0 chad


----------



## LowTierNormie (Nov 25, 2020)

Age: 20
Laycount: 2
PSL ~ 4, being realistic
Height : 5'9, but I fraud to 5'10 and change


----------



## magnificentcel (Nov 25, 2020)

Age: 15 years 8 months
Lay count: 0
Psl: 0.5
Height: 5’8


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 25, 2020)

magnificentcel said:


> Age: 15 years 8 months
> Lay count: 0
> Psl: 0.5
> Height: 5’8


Chad


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Nov 25, 2020)

age : teen
lays : 0, never will
psl : 2 
height : giga-manlet


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 25, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> age : teen
> lays : 0, never will
> psl : 2
> height : giga-manlet


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Nov 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Cope


dnr


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Cope


bro just stfu you only one slaying here who actually got proof youre chad so you should be banned


----------



## Acnno (Nov 25, 2020)

*AGE: Classified information
HEIGHT: Classified information
PSL: 8
SLAY COUNT: 0*


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 25, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> I am orphan criminal couch surfer, no money, aspie, mentally ill, etc
> 
> Ill PM full face but wont post cuz doxximg subhumans
> 
> ...


You're not 7 psl just because you have some cheekbones


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Nov 25, 2020)

Age- 18
Laycount- 1
Self described psl- 3.99999
Height- 6'1"


----------



## lutte (Nov 25, 2020)

fras said:


> Does fucking an escort and then running off without paying count?


Don’t you pay beforehand?


----------



## JackSparrow (Nov 25, 2020)

Age - 23
Laycount - 0
Self described psl 3, been rated 1.5 - 2psl by 12 users here
Height - 5'5


----------



## FuckMyLife (Nov 25, 2020)

Age: 21
Laycount: 0
PSL: 3
Height: 182cm

I'm suprised I have friends and haven't killed myself


----------



## thecel (Nov 25, 2020)

Age: 16
Lay count: 0
Self-described PSL: 1.5
Height: 5'6" (168 cm)


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 25, 2020)

Age 24
Height 5'11
Lays 0
Psl 2


----------



## burner (Nov 25, 2020)

Age- 26
Laycount- 9 (under 130lbs) + (20+ fatties)
Self described psl- 3 for my ethnic 4
Height- 5’10.5 (179cm)


----------



## Budflog (Nov 26, 2020)

Age - 19
Laycount - 4
Self described psl - 4.5
Height - 6’

could be double digits but i’m picky


----------



## itorroella9 (Nov 26, 2020)

Age-16
Laycount-KHV (my oneitis hugged me)
PSL-Around 3.5
Height-5'7


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Nov 26, 2020)

Age - 21
Laycount - 0 (KHHV)
PSL - 4?
Height - 6ft 3


----------



## Demonstrator (Nov 26, 2020)

GreenHat500 said:


> No homo but you are one of the best looking users on this site no doubt especially given that you're 6'2. I would ditch the school shooter haircut though if you still have it lol (I'm referring to the 2nd pic).


I cut that hair along time ago, Il send a updated side pic
I also model now at 20%bf still a virgin but my mental health has improved a lot and im escaping my bad childhood







God bless


----------



## Demonstrator (Nov 26, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> You're not 7 psl just because you have some cheekbones


Legit dont care, kill yourself im a millionaire now since that post and gymceled


----------



## Demonstrator (Nov 26, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Why do you have 0 chad


SEVERE MENTAL ILLNESS


----------



## Demonstrator (Nov 26, 2020)

RoundHouse said:


> How's it going so far for u?


Corona ruined my expectations but I have gymceled and worked on my exposure therapy, lot more lowerinhib and started investing and have £50k networth at 19
2021 will be my year hopefully
refer to posts above this one too


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Nov 26, 2020)

Age 19
Laycount: 1
Psl: 5-5.5 imo, usually get rated 5.5-6
Location: Norway
Height: 183cm


----------



## EktoPlasma (Nov 26, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> Corona ruined my expectations but I have gymceled and worked on my exposure therapy, lot more lowerinhib and started investing and have £50k networth at 19
> 2021 will be my year hopefully
> refer to posts above this one too


In what did u invest


----------



## burner (Nov 26, 2020)

burner said:


> Age- 26
> Laycount- 9 (under 130lbs) + (20+ fatties)
> Self described psl- 3 for my ethnic 4
> Height- 5’10.5 (179cm)


Fatties don’t count to be clear it was practice or depression.


----------



## Demonstrator (Nov 26, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> In what did u invest


All my money into XRP and then it went up x4 and still holding


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Nov 26, 2020)

QUALITY > QUANTITY 

Fucking multiple below average women is cope, having sex and being loved by a beautiful Stacy model is the highest sexual accomplishment


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 26, 2020)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> QUALITY > QUANTITY
> 
> Fucking multiple below average women is cope, having sex and being loved by a beautiful Stacy model is the highest sexual accomplishment


kpopmaxx


----------



## MedMaxxing (Nov 26, 2020)

Age 24
Laycount: 15
Psl: When leaner, self prescribed 5 PSL, currently probably like 4 (lots of bloat)
Height: 5'11


----------



## randomuser2407 (Nov 26, 2020)

Age-22
Laycount-KHV (a 6 feet tall half asian girl at a party hugged me)
Rating- ~5.5/10
Height-6'4"

In the past 2 years, I have had lots of opportunities to make it happen though, if I had just approached the girls who gave me strong IOIs, or not rejected that one girl who approached me, I would have gotten laid a few times already.

Before 2018, I was probably 4/10 because of an underbite. I fixed it with a jaw surgery, so I've done some looksmaxxing before becoming black pilled.

Future Plans:
-Gymmaxxing, neckmaxxing and leanmaxxing (I have a good home gym to do that)
-Grow out my hair (but not below shoulders)
-Skinmaxxing
-Approaching all the girls who give me long strong eye contact
-Going out to bars and clubs every Friday night and Saturday night
-Going out to more concerts, festivals and events in general to meet more people
-SEAmaxxing when I have enough money to travel
-Moneymaxx with a high paying STEM job (will graduate only in many years though)


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Nov 26, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> kpopmaxx



Easier said than done.

I am living in a metro Asian city right now. The amount of actually attractive foreign white girls I see is maybe one or twice a YEAR, if I'm lucky (and I live a 5M+ city), usually not even that. I'm going to run supreme foreign expat game or move to a super white/European city in the near future. I have no attraction for East Asian girls, there's zero chance of me impregnating Asian girls. It's slim white girl or death for me.


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 26, 2020)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> Easier said than done.
> 
> I am living in a metro Asian city right now. The amount of actually attractive foreign white girls I see is maybe one or twice a YEAR, if I'm lucky (and I live a 5M+ city), usually not even that. I'm going to run supreme foreign expat game or move to a super white/European city in the near future. I have no attraction for East Asian girls, there's zero chance of me impregnating Asian girls. It's slim white girl or death for me.


go to korea its easier there @toolateforme 

if ur 4.5 psl and have kpop hair style it should be fine


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Nov 26, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> go to korea its easier there @toolateforme
> 
> if ur 4.5 psl and have kpop hair style it should be fine



I can't speak Korean, don't understand the culture. Also I'm quite sure that you don't go to a non-white city to get a white girl, it sounds ridiculous to me. Attractive white girls with conservative or religious upbringing simply do not travel to different East Asian cities. My assumption is that the average white girl in Korea is a lot more promiscuous and less attractive than the average white girl in a white city. If you take the real cream of the crop, they are NOT travellers.

My old dream was to be a singing superstar and date American models, but that's way too unrealistic. My dream is only to make a stable income and marry a young, attractive white girl and have four kids.


----------



## far336 (Nov 26, 2020)

Age - 23
Laycount - 0
trueRateMe rating: 6.5/10
Rated here: 5.5 PSL
Height - 5'10
Context: I've dated 9 women (5-7/10 range), but I don't have my own place to do it


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Nov 26, 2020)

far336 said:


> Age - 23
> Laycount - 0
> trueRateMe rating: 6.5/10
> Rated here: 5.5 PSL
> ...


confused on this one lol.


----------



## far336 (Nov 26, 2020)

RichardwillImprove said:


> confused on this one lol.


Yeah I am confused too. I looked at other people's comments, and everyone at 4 PSL or above has a lay count of at least 1, so I should also have at least 1. Either I'm a mentalcel or people are not being honest or I live in a country where 5.5 PSL is not enough for women


----------



## Warlow (Nov 26, 2020)

far336 said:


> Age - 23
> Laycount - 0
> trueRateMe rating: 6.5/10
> Rated here: 5.5 PSL
> ...


how do you date 9 women and not have sex with a single one at 23? you never went to their place or a car? larping ass mf


----------



## far336 (Nov 26, 2020)

Warlow said:


> how do you date 9 women and not have sex with a single one at 23? you never went to their place or a car


I don't have a car and they don't have their own place. Where are we suppose to do it?



Warlow said:


> larping ass mf


If you think I'm lying then feel free to ignore what I say


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Nov 26, 2020)

far336 said:


> Yeah I am confused too. I looked at other people's comments, and everyone at 4 PSL or above has a lay count of at least 1, so I should also have at least 1. Either I'm a mentalcel or people are not being honest or I live in a country where 5.5 PSL is not enough for women


link the thread u got rated on lol.


----------



## far336 (Nov 26, 2020)

RichardwillImprove said:


> link the thread u got rated on lol.


I don't want to get doxxed, so I'll PM you the thread. I ask that you don't share it, is that okay?


----------



## Warlow (Nov 26, 2020)

far336 said:


> I don't have a car and they don't have their own place. Where are we suppose to do it?
> 
> 
> If you think I'm lying then feel free to ignore what I say


link me your thread too then, I have never doxxed. Maybe you are telling the truth


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Nov 26, 2020)

far336 said:


> I don't want to get doxxed, so I'll PM you the thread. I ask that you don't share it, is that okay?


yea lol.


----------



## sensen (Nov 26, 2020)

Age: 27
Lay count: Somewhere around 40, stopped counting in 20s. 
personal psl: Probably 5
height: 5'9


----------



## Warlow (Nov 26, 2020)

Warlow said:


> link me your thread too then, I have never doxxed. Maybe you are telling the truth


you were not lying it seems


----------



## rockndogs (Nov 26, 2020)

I'll be a cyborg 4ever over


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Nov 26, 2020)

far336 said:


> Age - 23
> Laycount - 0
> trueRateMe rating: 6.5/10
> Rated here: 5.5 PSL
> ...



Nigga what, cant you just go back to their place? Have you got a car or something? Hotel room?


----------



## far336 (Nov 26, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> cant you just go back to their place


They don't have their own place. These women are 18-20 years old still living with their parents



mulattomaxxer said:


> Have you got a car or something


No car, I'm too poor for that



mulattomaxxer said:


> Hotel room?


I'm too poor for a hotel room


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Nov 26, 2020)

far336 said:


> They don't have their own place. These women are 18-20 years old still living with their parents
> 
> 
> No car, I'm too poor for that
> ...



Their parents never leave the house? Which country do you live in?


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Nov 26, 2020)

far336 said:


> They don't have their own place. These women are 18-20 years old still living with their parents
> 
> 
> No car, I'm too poor for that
> ...



You could try slaying them in the forest, bring a few blankets and your sorted.


----------



## far336 (Nov 26, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Their parents never leave the house?


They leave their house for work, but 1 parent is usually at home while the other is away, so it's tough to sneak in.



mulattomaxxer said:


> Which country do you live in?


Canada



mulattomaxxer said:


> bring a few blankets and your sorted.


That's a good idea, actually. I could bring a tent too. Thanks!


----------



## burner (Nov 26, 2020)

far336 said:


> I don't want to get doxxed, so I'll PM you the thread. I ask that you don't share it, is that okay?


Link me plz curious as hell. What country are you in? 5.5 isn’t enough you may have to run some cash or status game.


----------



## shaugstir (Nov 26, 2020)

Age - 29
Lay count - 0
PSL - 2.5
Height - 5’7


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Nov 26, 2020)

far336 said:


> They leave their house for work, but 1 parent is usually at home while the other is away, so it's tough to sneak in.
> 
> 
> Canada
> ...



Tent maxxing ascension, mirin the innovation. Also you live in a first world country, im sure you could get enough money from working for a cheap hotel room. However idk what your situation is irl so I will leave it at that.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 27, 2020)

Numbers game


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 27, 2020)

Age 23
Lay count not sure but fairly high
Psl 2.5-3.5
Height 6’2


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 27, 2020)

Also shit a lot of people replied to this poll didn’t realise there were so many looksmaxxers. 😮


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 27, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Age 23
> Lay count not sure but fairly high
> Psl 2.5-3.5
> Height 6’2


Chad


----------



## burner (Nov 27, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Also shit a lot of people replied to this poll didn’t realise there were so many looksmaxxers. 😮


And 50% haven’t been laid that’s really high considering all I could think about from age 13-17 was getting laid anyway possible.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 27, 2020)

burner said:


> And 50% haven’t been laid that’s really high considering all I could think about from age 13-17 was getting laid anyway possible.


They’re incels


----------



## Hades (Nov 27, 2020)

Age - 21
Laycount - 7
Self described psl - 5
Height- 6’2


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 27, 2020)

Age 24
Lay count 17
Self described psl -10 psl
Height 6’3


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Nov 27, 2020)

shaugstir said:


> Age - 29
> Lay count - 0
> PSL - 2.5
> Height - 5’7


Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkk suifuel


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Nov 27, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Age 24
> Lay count 17
> Self described psl -10 psl
> Height 6’3



10PSL terramogger. You a new PSL god?!?!


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 27, 2020)

burner said:


> And 50% haven’t been laid that’s really high considering all I could think about from age 13-17 was getting laid anyway possible.


i think probably 50%+ of the people who havent had sex (male virgins arent a thing) are teenagers. i didnt fuck anyone until i was 17


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 27, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> 10PSL terramogger. You a new PSL god?!?!


I am -10 psl


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 27, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> Please don't waste your God tier genetics you could easily be an insta model or til tok eboy if you cant NT maxx normally
> 
> The different amount of people you've fucked. You could have one ugly foid gf that youve fucked dozen of times but you're still a loser. If you've fucked dozens of different girls on the other hand...


if you fuck one hqnp girl though thats pretty much everyones life goals


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Nov 27, 2020)

EVERy one are fucking 6.0 How in hell you ended in this place if height fucking matters.


----------



## oatmeal (Dec 1, 2020)

age: 17
lay count: 0
psl: 4.5-5
height: 5'7"


----------



## YungStud (Dec 1, 2020)

Age: 17
Lay count: 1
Self described psl: 4.5-5
Height: 5’3


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

how does it feel like to have sex with multiple women


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

age 19
lay count 1
psl (rated) 5.5
height 5'11'5


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 1, 2020)

Age 24
Lay count 17
Psl 1 psl
Height 6’3


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 1, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> Age - 23
> Lay count - 14
> PSL - 3.5
> Height - 6’3


you'r not 3.5 brocel


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 1, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Psl 1 psl


cope


----------



## oatmeal (Dec 1, 2020)

oatmeal said:


> age: 17
> lay count: 0
> psl: 4.5-5
> height: 5'7"





YungStud said:


> Age: 17
> Lay count: 1
> Self described psl: 4.5-5
> Height: 5’3


how did u do it mate help me out here


----------



## tyronelite (Dec 1, 2020)

streege said:


> you'r not 3.5 brocel


thats what these autists here said


----------



## Chuck14 (Dec 4, 2020)

Age - 25
Laycount - 8
Self described psl- 5
Height- 6'0


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Dec 21, 2020)

Age - 29
Laycount - 87
Self described psl -5.5 /6
Height - 6'1


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 24, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Age- 27
> Laycount- around 40
> Self described psl- not sure
> Height- 6ft8


only due to height i’m guessing?

lucky bastard


----------



## MedAncientGod (Dec 24, 2020)

Age- 20
Laycount- ~0
Self described psl- 4
Height- 6 feet

I need to get out the house


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Dec 26, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> only due to height i’m guessing?
> 
> lucky bastard



something like that i guess. can't be my personality because I'm very far from NT


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 26, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> something like that i guess. can't be my personality because I'm very far from NT


yea i’m a whole ass 5’9  so i have to make up for it with face and NT

LL one day


----------



## imnotgay (Dec 26, 2020)

Age 25
Laycount without Escort 0  
Psl imo 4,5
Height 6,3/190cm


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Dec 26, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> yea i’m a whole ass 5’9  so i have to make up for it with face and NT
> 
> LL one day



yes but you're Turkish? so arranged Muslim marriage isn't hard


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 26, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> yes but you're Turkish? so arranged Muslim marriage isn't hard


it doesn’t work like that buddy

turks don’t have arranged marriage and it’s not like turkish people are religious anyway, barely anyone fully follows the religion, at least turks i meet in the west are like this. i don’t live in turkey


----------



## imnotgay (Dec 26, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> it doesn’t work like that buddy
> 
> turks don’t have arranged marriage and it’s not like turkish people are religious anyway, barely anyone fully follows the religion, at least turks i meet in the west are like this. i don’t live in turkey


You really fucked 40girls??


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 26, 2020)

AGE: 45
LAYS: 1 paid escort
PSL: 2
HEIGHT: 5'4


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 26, 2020)

Astounding how everyone in PSL/incel forums is 6'+

Face is literally everything


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Dec 26, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> it doesn’t work like that buddy
> 
> turks don’t have arranged marriage and it’s not like turkish people are religious anyway, barely anyone fully follows the religion, at least turks i meet in the west are like this. *i don’t live in turkey*



uk?


----------



## imnotgay (Dec 26, 2020)

Mastermind said:


> Astounding how everyone in PSL/incel forums is 6'+
> 
> Face is literally everything


Height matters irl. Most of the guys here are basement dwellers


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 26, 2020)

imnotgay said:


> Height matters irl. Most of the guys here are basement dwellers


Yes except it doesn't when it comes to face


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 26, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> uk?


yea


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 26, 2020)

imnotgay said:


> You really fucked 40girls??


no? who said that


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 21, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Age - 16.5
> Lay count - 9
> PSL - 8
> Height - 6’0


i thought you were kissless virgin?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jan 21, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> i thought you were kissless virgin?


I larped as a slayer in the begging when i signed in. Its extremely cringe worthy some shit i Said


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 21, 2021)

I have a slay count of 17 and 0


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 21, 2021)

6ft1 said:


> whenever someone says over psl 5.5 and that they are virgin you just know they are psl 3 in reality


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Jan 21, 2021)

brutal


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 24, 2022)

Age- 24
Laycount- 1
Self described psl- 5.25-5.5
Height- 5'9.5


----------

